# Jack3d, anyone?



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone use jack3d or other pre-workout stims? Does it effect your anxiety?

I notice that after the workout itself I'm calm but after a while I get more anxiety than I might otherwise...but the effects are generally mild and worth the pumped feeling during the workout. When I don't use stims I still get a nice pump and then anxiety later in the day once the pump wears off...And besides, deadlifts + jack3d + Amon Amarth = feeling like you're on a viking battlefield.

Then again, sometimes I can't help but wonder if I'd be way better off without stims...who knows.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Can't get enough of that crazy stuff, the focus is immense. Maybe it's partly placebo, but when I have a surf or a workout after a scoop or three I'm seemingly unstoppable.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah my brother took that stuff. Then he started taking this stuff called Code Red (or was it Code Blue). Now he's taking Animal Rage.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I stopped taking this stuff, too many side effects. Now I take White Flood instead, not as strong but no nasty side effects.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> I stopped taking this stuff, too many side effects. Now I take White Flood instead, not as strong but no nasty side effects.


I'm curious, what nasty side effects did you get?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Didn't think there were many side effects, unless you had an underlying heart condition.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

I've tried Hemo Rage Ultra Concentrate. Other than 2-3 times, it didn't do anything positive for more me. No energy boost, no focus, no pump.
Focus got really skewed and my mind would wonder off between sets, usually into negative thinking. Rapid heartbeat for several hours afterward. I took more than the recommended dose once and after the workout I got really paranoid, thought I was going to die, started talking to myself and freaking out. 

Superpump 250 was good though, all the positives without the freaking out part. The downside is the servings were large and sometimes you'd have to take up to 3 servings so its not very economical.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Zima said:


> I'm curious, what nasty side effects did you get?


Felt really wired for the rest of the day after taking it, also my 'male equipment' would be all shrivelled up for the rest of the day too, not cool lol. Also found it difficult to urinate after taking this stuff. I guess the side effects were similar to that of taking amphetamines. Although i am sensitive to stimulants so i have to be careful with stuff like this.

When i started experiencing these side effects i googled the problem and there was lots of guys on various forums complaining of the same side effects, also plenty of guys saying they had no side effects.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> Felt really wired for the rest of the day after taking it, also my 'male equipment' would be all shrivelled up for the rest of the day too, not cool lol. Also found it difficult to urinate after taking this stuff. I guess the side effects were similar to that of taking amphetamines. Although i am sensitive to stimulants so i have to be careful with stuff like this.
> 
> When i started experiencing these side effects i googled the problem and there was lots of guys on various forums complaining of the same side effects, also plenty of guys saying they had no side effects.


Whoa. That's scary stuff. I can't say I've had any of these...maybe feeling wired but that's what stims do.

I get somewhat higher anxiety afterwards, but nothing compared to being in a situation which actually causes major anxiety for me. A friend of mine felt paranoid and couldn't sleep after taking a normal dose with me once, so I know some people are more susceptible to weird side effects than others


----------



## beherit (Oct 3, 2010)

This stuff is great, i've taken it everyday before working out for a month now. No weird side effects, but i did have that weird "jittery" feeling for the first week.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

You build a tolerance to that stuff pretty quickly. Its reputation is actually pretty bad on the bodybuilding forums. I usually see people taking White Flood (which is what I use), AI Maniac, Superpump MAX (have that too), and the newest hit Driven Sports Craze (in the mail as we speak).


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Jack3d is honestly a pretty terrible preworkout.
Underdosed ingredients hidden within a proprietary blend.
L-arginine is proven to be worthless as far as delivering proper, sustaining pumps, and the amounts of creatine and beta-alanine in there are embarrassing.
At that point you may as well buy bulk 1,3 dimethylamylamine powder.
Plenty of better preworkout supps for the money.
If you're gonna use stims, you're much better off staying away from 1,3 dimethylamylamine IMHO.

Controlled Labs White Flood would be a good choice IMO. No 1,3 dimeth, but still has caffeine. The ingredient profile is actually good, unlike Jack3d, hardly any underdosed ingredients.
Another good choice would be Driven Sports Craze. It's getting amazing reviews and everyone is saying it has just lots of smooth, focused energy with none of the crash feeling you get from 1,3 dimeth.

Currently I'm using Thermolife Pump-Bol, which is stim free. No proprietary blend, no bull****, just plain works.
Endurance is amazing with this stuff, amazing ingredient profile (arguably one of the best on the market today) and the pumps during higher rep sets are insane.
There's a few other non-stim preworkouts as well that seem pretty good too


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Jack3d is honestly a pretty terrible preworkout.
> Underdosed ingredients hidden within a proprietary blend.
> L-arginine is proven to be worthless as far as delivering proper, sustaining pumps, and the amounts of creatine and beta-alanine in there are embarrassing.
> At that point you may as well buy bulk 1,3 dimethylamylamine powder.
> ...


Really appreciate this post, I'll look into these recommendations.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea, when I took Jack3d I could no longer get erections. I did a search on google and found alot of similar side effects.

Also, I couldn't sleep at night even when I took it at 11am. Probably cause im super sensitive to caffeine. White Flood obviously had the same effect.

I just stick to BCAA's, although I do miss those intense stimulant induced workouts.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

I just use a good ol eca stack. Never really got into the preworkout supplements seeing how they were just usually overpriced caffiene and creatine lol


----------

